# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Γλυκος πειρασμος...!

## kerasi

Λοιπον παιδια, θετω εδω ενα θεμα μηπως καποιος εχει καποια καλη σκεψη που μπορει να φανει χρησιμη. Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι τρωω αρκετα γλυκα, για την ακριβεια το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν περναει ουτε μια μερα χωρις να φαω εστω και λιγο. Οταν λεω γλυκο εννοω κυριως σοκολατοειδη, δηλαδη σοκολατες, παστες και παγωτο. Ειναι η μονη ατασθαλεια που διατηρω στη διατροφη μου, ευτυχως δεν καπνιζω, δεν τρωω φαστ φουντ, δεν πινω, δεν τρωω τηγανια, ασκουμαι συστηματικα αεροβια και με σε γυμναστηριο. 

Θελω ομως σαν επιδορπιο ή στα ενδιαμεσα μεσα στην ημερα, να φαω λιγη σοκολατα και αυτη η συνηθεια υπαρχει για πολλα χρονια τωρα. Εχω σκεφτει αν οφειλεται σε ψυχολογικα αιτια, αν υπαρχει εθισμος στον εγκεφαλο ή αν ειναι θεμα συνηθειας. Ισως να ναι και αλλοι παραγοντες. Δεν εχω θεμα βαρους ουτε και καποιο αλλο θεμα υγειας. Οι εξετασεις αιματος που εχω κανει ολα αυτα τα χρονια βγαινουν αριστες. 

Με ενοχλει ομως περαν του θεματος υγειας αυτος ο εθισμος. Εχω δοκιμασει να το κοψω μαχαιρι αλλα δεν αντεχω πολλες μερες. Εχω δοκιμασει να το μειωνω σταδιακα, τα καταφερνω και μετα απο ενα διαστημα επανερχομαι. Το μονο που εχω κανει τα τελευταια χρονια ειναι να τρωω μαυρη σοκολατα υγειας αντι για παστες. Τι σκεπτεστε λοιπον? Υπαρχει κατι που θα μπορουσα να κανω?

----------


## πίστη

το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα αντιμετωπιζω και εγω!!!λυση δεν νομιζω οτι υπάρχει...... και εγω ειχα δοκιμασει να τις κοψω μαχαιρη και μεσα σε 5 μερες επεσα με τα μουτρα!!! εγω ομως περα οτι τρωω καθε μερα γλυκο τρωω και ποσοτητες, δεν τρωω καθε μερα ποσοτητες αλλα υπαρχουν μερες που θα φαω και δυο σοκολατες και 2-3 γλυκα! ζηλευω πραγματικα τους ανθρωπους που τους λιγώνουν τα γλυκα σε μενα αυτο δεν ισχυει!!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Να αντικαταστασεις την σοκολατα με το γνωστο υποκαταστατο της ...........
Αν θυμασαι βεβαια πως γινεται .

----------


## kerasi

Βασικα μετα το πηδημα εκει ειναι που θελω σοκολατα!...

----------


## howtodream8

Μερα χωρις γλυκο ειναι μερα που εισαι αρρωστος!!!!!

----------


## elis

Καλό είναι να μην τρως τηγάνιά πέφτουν βαριά στο στομάχι

----------


## deleted-member141015

χαχα... κεράσι.... μοιάζουμε? :p Θα μπορούσα να τα είχα γράψει εγώ αυτά! Με εξαίρεση την τελευταία παράγραφο: άκου εκεί να θέλεις να το κόψεις! Όλοι έχουμε μικρούς ή μεγαλύτερους 'εθισμούς' / εξαρτήσεις / συνήθειες. Αυτό λοιπόν που έχεις εσύ, είναι μιααα χαρά και κατά την (επιστημονική και προσωπική... σοκολάτα ολέ!) γνώμη μου, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι, πέρα από το να σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι ιδιαίτερα. Αλλιώς στο τέλος βλέπω να σου κάνουμε θεραπεία όχι για την εξάρτηση, αλλά για... ιδεοληψίες κα καταναγκασμούς γύρω από τη σοκολάτα :p Λοιπόν, γράφω τη θεραπεία: μια μεγάλη πάστα ή παγωτό, μια φορά το 15θήμερο για 3 τουλάχιστον μήνες, 25 γραμμάρια *κανονική* σοκολάτα την εβδομάδα, και μετά θα είσαι περδίκι :D

----------


## soft

καμια θεραπεια, σε αλμυρα σου βρισκεται :D ?? εχω ενα θεμα , μ αυτα εγω <3

----------


## deleted-member141015

ναι αμέ! διάλεξε τα αγαπημένα σου αλμυρά... η όλη λογική είναι πολύ απλή: το πιοοο αγαπημένο κι απαγορευμένο θα το βάλεις κάθε εβδομάδα σε μικρή ποσότητα, και αυτό που τρως σε πιο μεγάλη ποσότητα ανεξέλεγκτα, μια φορά το 15θήμερο σε κανονική μερίδα!! :D

----------


## soft

> ναι αμέ! διάλεξε τα αγαπημένα σου αλμυρά... η όλη λογική είναι πολύ απλή: το πιοοο αγαπημένο κι απαγορευμένο θα το βάλεις κάθε εβδομάδα σε μικρή ποσότητα, και αυτό που τρως σε πιο μεγάλη ποσότητα ανεξέλεγκτα, μια φορά το 15θήμερο σε κανονική μερίδα!! :D



καταλαβα , ολη εβδομαδα θα ειναι τζιζ.. και θα καιγομαι ... και στις 15 ,.σπαστα ,και βαλε φωτια στα σωθηκα ,με τα αλμυρα !!! :) 
Μου αρεσει !!

----------


## mourtzouflos

na trws gluka pou den exoun sokolata

----------


## πίστη

> χαχα... κεράσι.... μοιάζουμε? :p Θα μπορούσα να τα είχα γράψει εγώ αυτά! Με εξαίρεση την τελευταία παράγραφο: άκου εκεί να θέλεις να το κόψεις! Όλοι έχουμε μικρούς ή μεγαλύτερους 'εθισμούς' / εξαρτήσεις / συνήθειες. Αυτό λοιπόν που έχεις εσύ, είναι μιααα χαρά και κατά την (επιστημονική και προσωπική... σοκολάτα ολέ!) γνώμη μου, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι, πέρα από το να σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι ιδιαίτερα. Αλλιώς στο τέλος βλέπω να σου κάνουμε θεραπεία όχι για την εξάρτηση, αλλά για... ιδεοληψίες κα καταναγκασμούς γύρω από τη σοκολάτα :p Λοιπόν, γράφω τη θεραπεία: μια μεγάλη πάστα ή παγωτό, μια φορά το 15θήμερο για 3 τουλάχιστον μήνες, 25 γραμμάρια *κανονική* σοκολάτα την εβδομάδα, και μετά θα είσαι περδίκι :D


πιανει αυτο???δεν μπορω εγω να φανταστω παντως να περνανε μερες χωρις να τρωω γλυκο.....μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο μεχρι και να το προσπαθησω, βεβαια ειμαι και σε περιοδο εξεταστικης....

----------


## deleted-member141015

Αστεία το έγραψα... :) Αλλά πράγματι δεν είναι καλό να υποβάλλουμε τον εαυτό μας σε στέρηση, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος. Και πράγματι είναι καλό να υπάρχει μέτρο - ούτε υπερβολή στον αυτοέλεγχο (δεν λειτουργεί το 'θα τα κόψω μαχαίρι'), ούτε στην υπερκατανάλωση (πέφτω με τα μούτρα και τρώω 3 πάστες). Εξάλλου η συνεχής στέρηση και οι ενοχές γύρω από την κατανάλωση γλυκών, οδηγούν στο αντίθετο ακριβώς από το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα: να τρως περισσότερο. Κάποιους ανθρώπους τους βοηθά η σταθερά μικρή ποσότητα σε συνδυασμό με μια μέρα 'ελεύθερης' κατανάλωσης. Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να αλλάξεις το είδος του γλυκού τις καθημερινές, πχ φάε 2-3 χουρμάδες ή κάποιο γλυκό φρούτο ή λίγο μέλι και προσπάθησε να μείνεις εκεί, αλλά κάθε Σάββατο πες ότι μπορείς να φας μια πάστα (και μείνε στη μία). Ακόμα, μην αγοράζεις γλυκά! Αν υπάρχουν μέσα στο σπίτι πάστες, κέικ, μπισκότα και τα συναφή πέταξε τα. Α, και μην τρως τροφές που αυξάνουν την επιθυμία για γλυκό, πχ κόψε τα 'λάιτ' προϊόντα. Και τέλος, ξεκίνα την μέρα σου με φρέσκα φρούτα, σου δίνουν ενέργεια για πολύ περισσότερες ώρες και δεν έχεις ανάγκη τη ζάχαρη.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οσο τα τρως ανεβαινει ο υπογλυκαιμικος σ δεικτης και πεινας περισσοτερο. κοψε τα μαχαιρι 3 μερες και θα δεις πως θα συνηθισεις

----------


## μαρκελα

> Αστεία το έγραψα... :) Αλλά πράγματι δεν είναι καλό να υποβάλλουμε τον εαυτό μας σε στέρηση, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος. Και πράγματι είναι καλό να υπάρχει μέτρο - ούτε υπερβολή στον αυτοέλεγχο (δεν λειτουργεί το 'θα τα κόψω μαχαίρι'), ούτε στην υπερκατανάλωση (πέφτω με τα μούτρα και τρώω 3 πάστες). Εξάλλου η συνεχής στέρηση και οι ενοχές γύρω από την κατανάλωση γλυκών, οδηγούν στο αντίθετο ακριβώς από το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα: να τρως περισσότερο. Κάποιους ανθρώπους τους βοηθά η σταθερά μικρή ποσότητα σε συνδυασμό με μια μέρα 'ελεύθερης' κατανάλωσης. Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να αλλάξεις το είδος του γλυκού τις καθημερινές, πχ φάε 2-3 χουρμάδες ή κάποιο γλυκό φρούτο ή λίγο μέλι και προσπάθησε να μείνεις εκεί, αλλά κάθε Σάββατο πες ότι μπορείς να φας μια πάστα (και μείνε στη μία). Ακόμα, μην αγοράζεις γλυκά! Αν υπάρχουν μέσα στο σπίτι πάστες, κέικ, μπισκότα και τα συναφή πέταξε τα. Α, και μην τρως τροφές που αυξάνουν την επιθυμία για γλυκό, πχ κόψε τα 'λάιτ' προϊόντα. Και τέλος, ξεκίνα την μέρα σου με φρέσκα φρούτα, σου δίνουν ενέργεια για πολύ περισσότερες ώρες και *δεν έχεις ανάγκη τη ζάχαρη*.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Μαρίνα μου! :)
Η ζάχαρη ευθύνεται για την όρεξη που δεν είναι πείνα, αλλά συνεχής επιθυμία για κατανάλωση γλυκών. Δλδ είναι παρατηρημένο ότι ποτέ δεν αρκείσαι στο ένα.. ακόμα
κι αν το ελέγχεις δεν παύει η ανάγκη αυτή νάναι πολύ έντονη. Μια ακόμα ερμηνεία που δίνεται, είναι ότι η ζάχαρη επειδή είναι καθαρά βιομηχανικό προϊόν, ο οργανισμός
για να την αφομοιώσει ξοδεύει από τα πολύτιμα στοιχεία του, μ' αποτέλεσμα αυτή τη διαρκή διάθεση για γλυκό, προκειμένου να καλύψει τις απώλειες.. 
Μ' άλλα λόγια ένας φαύλος κύκλος.

----------


## kerasi

Καλημερα παιδια, πολυ καλες οι σκεψεις σας αλλα θελω να επανελθω με καποια ζητηματα διατροφης και ψυχολογιας που εχω διαπιστωσει απο την εμπειρια μου. Ολοι ξερουμε οτι το πρωινο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο. Στη χωρα μας εχει επικρατησει να πιινουμε καφε και να τρωμε τυροπιτες κλπ απο φουρνους. Ξερω ομως οτι ολα αυτα τα προιοντα απο λευκο αλευρι ειναι μαπα. 
Ολοι εχουμε ακουσει και διαβασει οτι καλο ειναι να τρωμε δημητριακα. Τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει απο που να τα προμηθευομαι και τι εννοουμε δημητριακα. Οποιος εχει εμπειρια ας μου πει μια γνωμη. Και γενικα θελω ιδεες για πρωινο. Και θα επανελθω και με αλλα θεματα.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Εγω δεν τρωω δημητριακα με πειραζουνε. Οποτε για καθε ανρθωπο ειναι δαιφορετικο, δεν υπαρχει ενας μπουσουλας για ολους. Ουτε γαλακτοκομικα τρωω, ουτε καφε πινω. Επειδη ολοι τρωνε γαλα με δημητριακα το πρωι και καφε εγω θα μεινω νηστικια? 
Μπορουμε να αυτοσχεδιασουμε λοιπον. Δοξα τω Θεω, οι τροφες δε σωθηκαν ακομα. Τρωμε ενα φρουτο, φρυγανια με μελι, ταχινι, ενα σπιτικο τοστ με δικα σου υλικα, δε θελει πολλη σκεψη ουτε τη φαντασια του Ντισνευ. 
Και οσο για τα γλυκα, γενικα η ζαχαρη ειναι διασταλτικη ουσια, πχ αν δε βραζει το κρεας στην κατσαρολα, ριχνεις λιγη ζαχαρη και μαλακωνει και βραζει πολυ πιο γρηγορα. Την ιδια επιδραση εχει στον οργανισμο μας. Αμα ξερεις τι κανει τι, ειναι πιο ευκολο να ελεγξεις την ποσοτητα που τρως. Γιατι αφου δεν εχεις ζαχαρο και αφου σαρεσει η γευση, δεν εχεις ενα κινητρο να τα κοψεις, παρα μονο να τα συνεχισεις. 
Μετα απο παρατεταμενη αποχη απο γλυκα, φτανεις στο σημειο η εντονη γλυκα τους να σε ενοχλει, οχι να σου αρεσει, πραγμα που ειναι και το φυσιολογικο, καθως οι γευστικοι καλυκες εχουν "αποτοξινωθει". Το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τα οξινα (λεμονια ξιδια κτλ) καθως και τα αλμυρα, τα οποια και αυτα καταστρεφουν "καινε" την αισθηση της γευσης. Οι γευστικοι καλυκες ειναι τοσο σημαντικοι οσο δε φανταζομαστε, καθως ειδοποιουν τον εγκεφαλο για το ειδος της τροφης που προσλαμβανουμε ωστε να την μεταβολισει αναλογα, να απορροφησει τα θρεπτικα και να πεταξει τα αχρηστα. Καταλαβαινουμε λοιπον τι συμβαινει αμα δεν λειτουργουν 100% οι γευστικοι καλυκες?

Αυτα γενικα!

----------


## kerasi

Ναι, πως αντεχεις ομως στο ενδιαμεσο σταδιο της αποχης?

----------


## λιλιουμ

Δεν το κανεις θεμα οτι κατι τρεχει :p Oυτως η αλλως δεν υπαρχει αναγκη να τα κοψεις μαχαιρι.
Εγω εχω κοψει γαλα τυρια λεμονια ξιδια ντοματες ψωμια, αν με ρωτησεις πως αντεχω θα σου πω οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να "αντεχω", γιατι πολυ απλα δε με ενοχλει καθολου και δε με νοιαζει. Απλα ειναι ετσι!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε κερασι! Τι σκεφτηκα τωρα το ατομο! Ακου να δεις το απλουστατο δν περασε απο το μυαλο μας φιλε μου! Κερασι δν ειναι το νικνειμ σου? Ε λοιπον θα το ριξεις στα κερασια! Να δικαιωσεις κ τον τιτλο που αυτοκατεχεις βρε πουλοπομ! Λοιπον ακουσε προσεκτικα την κορυφαια διαιτολογο π παρολα αυτα καταστραφηκε με βουλιμιες, την απογευματινη ωριστα π σε πιανει η λιγουριτσα σου, αντι για γλυκακι θα φας κερασακι! Βεβαια κ τετοια εποχη που να βρεις, αλλα σε κανα μηνα θα αρχισουν να τα πουλανε! Τα κερασια ειναι κ φρουτα, ειναι κ υγιεινα, κ εχουν κ γλυκοζη, αρα θα παρεις την τονωτικη καθημερινη "ενεση" π χρειαζεσαι!!!!!!!! Diet freak εισαι κι εσυ σε καταλαβα σκουληκι!!!! :p

----------


## Lou!

κεράσι, βασικά εφόσον οι εξετάσεις υγείας σου βγαίνουν άριστες και εφόσον κατά τα άλλα κάνεις υγειεινή διατροφή, γιατί σε ενοχλεί που το σώμα σου έχει αυτή την ανάγκη για σοκολάτα; νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω τί λες, διότι και εγώ είμαι γλυκατζού κ τρώω πολλά γλυκά και αν δεν φάω μια μέρα γλυκό, μετά νιώθω μια οργανική ανάγκη να φάω γλυκό. κάτι σαν "πεινάω για γλυκό"!

αλλά αν δεν έχεις κάποιο σοβαρό λόγο να κόψεις τα γλυκά και αν δεν χάνεις το μέτρο, δεν είναι κακό να τρως και γλυκά, νομίζω!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Α κ για πρωινο π λες φιλτατε κερασι, ενα μπωλ με δημητριακα κ γαλα πιστευω ειναι ο,τι ιδανικοτερο για να ξεκινησεις καλα τη μερα σου.. Βρισκεις διαφορων ειδων δημητριακα, αμα πας στο αναλογο ραφι του σουπερμαρκετ θα βρεις ποικιλια.. εχει κ δημητριακα με σοκολατα εφοσον σ αρεσουν τα γλυκα .. :) Βρωμη quacker εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι καλη κ εχει φυτικες ινες κτλ, αλλα δν εχω δοκιμασει.. εχει κανεις εμπειρια? παντως τα cornflakes δν συγκρινονται με τπτ!! :p

----------


## katerinaki

> οσο τα τρως ανεβαινει ο υπογλυκαιμικος σ δεικτης και πεινας περισσοτερο. κοψε τα μαχαιρι 3 μερες και θα δεις πως θα συνηθισεις



ακριβως!συμφωνω

----------


## kerasi

Το σκεφτομαι αλλα θελει καλη προετοιμασια κ πολλες εναλακτικες ιδεες για φαγωσιμα γτ πολλες φορες τρωω ενα γλυκο επειδη δεν εχω κατι αλλο να φαω ή επειδη εχω βαρεθει τα ιδια κ τα ιδια. Ο στοχος μου ιδανικα ειναι να φτασω σε μια διατροφη χωρις ζαχαρα και κυριως με νοιαζουν τα τεχνητα, δηλ χωρις γλυκα, κεικ, μπισκοτα, προιοντα λευκου αλευριου οπως μακαρονια λευκα, ρυζι λευκο, τυροπιτες κλπ. Οταν εχω κανει αποτοξινωση το κραταω για 2-3 μερες αλλα μετα παλι θα φαω κατι. Τωρα μπορει να μην εχω θεμα υγειας αλλα σκεφτομαι κ το μελλον και επισης δε μ αρεσει αυτη η συνηθεια. Το ψαχνω το θεμα ομως ακομη.

----------


## kerasi

Λοιπον επειδη με βοηθαει θα αρχισω ενα μικρο ημερολογιο με το θεμα της διατροφης και θα γραφω και καποια πραγματα που με βοηθουν. 3η μερα σημερα χωρις γλυκα και σοκολατες. Ειχα κανει πριν γενικες εξετασεις και μου λεει ο γιατρος φαε μου λεει, δεν εχεις τιποτα, ουτε παχυς εισαι, ουτε υψηλο ζαχαρο εχεις, μην τρελενεσαι, εδω ειναι αλλοι που προσεχανε και παθανε εμφραγμα στα 45. Του λεω γιατρε μη με τρελενεις, οκ να μου δωσεις θαρρος αλλα νομιζω η ζαχαρη κανει πολυ κακο. Τεσπα, ενναλακτικα τρωω φρουτα στα ενδιαμεσα για σνακ, εχω ομως καποια συμπτωματα. Καποιες φορες νιωθω να μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι, να μου ρχοντε εικονες στο μυαλο απο γλυκα, να νιωθω στο στομαχι γουργουρητο ενω τρωω, αλλα μονο υγιεινα τροφιμα. Λεω ομως να το κρατησω γιατι μπορει να μην εχω προβλημα τωρα αλλα εχω δεκαετιες μπροστα. Επανηλθα και στην γυμναστικη και μειωνω και το στρες, τα παιρνω πιο χαλαρα τα πραγματα...ο,τι συμβουλες εχετε ευπροσδεκτες...! Λενε οτι οι πρωτες μερες ειναι δυσκολες μεχρι να απεξαρτηθει ο εγκεφαλος, θα δειξει....

----------


## Lou!

εσύ βρε κεράσι δεν είσαι πιστός χριστιανός; και φοβάσαι το θάνατο; δεν ανυπομονεις να πεθάνεις και να πας στην αγκαλιά του νυμφίου σου;

όταν βλέπω ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται πολύ με την υγεία τους και νομίζουν ότι τα έχουν όλα υπό τον έλεγχο τους και ότι θα πεθάνουν στα 100, μου αρέσει να τους υπενθυμίζω:

μη στενοχωριέσαι, είτε πεθάνεις στα 20 είτε στα 100, θα πεθάνεις σίγουρα! τον θάνατο κανείς δεν μπορεί να τον αποφύγει!!!

επίσης θυμάμαι μια πρώην φίλη μου που ήταν πολύ υποχόνδρια, όλο ασχολιόταν με την υγειινή διατροφή, αλλά δεν ζούσε τίποτα από φόβο μήπως πάθει κάτι και ήταν μέσα στη μιζέρια. θυμάμαι που μου έλεγε ότι ο θείος της καλλιεργούσε δικά του βιολογικά λαχανικά, τόσο υγεινιστής ήταν, αλλά τελικά πέθανε από ... καρκίνο του στομάχου κιόλας!!!! λολ! :)

----------


## μαρκελα

> ... Τεσπα, ενναλακτικα τρωω φρουτα στα ενδιαμεσα για σνακ, εχω ομως καποια συμπτωματα. Καποιες φορες νιωθω να μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι, να μου ρχοντε εικονες στο μυαλο απο γλυκα, να νιωθω στο στομαχι γουργουρητο ενω τρωω, αλλα μονο υγιεινα τροφιμα...


Κεράσι η ζάχαρη, το είπαμε προκαλεί εθισμό, επομένως αυτά τα συμπτώματα είναι λόγω στέρησης. Κάνε υπομονή και θα περάσουν..
Μετά θα δεις, ότι επειδή τα φρούτα είναι οι φυσικές μας τροφές και δεν θα τα αλλάζεις με τίποτα και δεν θα τα βαριέσαι. Συνήθεια είναι όλα.





> ...μη στενοχωριέσαι, είτε πεθάνεις στα 20 είτε στα 100, θα πεθάνεις σίγουρα! τον θάνατο κανείς δεν μπορεί να τον αποφύγει!!!
> 
> επίσης θυμάμαι μια πρώην φίλη μου που ήταν πολύ υποχόνδρια, όλο ασχολιόταν με την υγειινή διατροφή, αλλά δεν ζούσε τίποτα από φόβο μήπως πάθει κάτι και ήταν μέσα στη μιζέρια. θυμάμαι που μου έλεγε ότι ο θείος της καλλιεργούσε δικά του βιολογικά λαχανικά, τόσο υγεινιστής ήταν, αλλά τελικά πέθανε από ... καρκίνο του στομάχου κιόλας!!!! λολ! :)



Βρε συ Λου το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα πεθάνεις στα 20 ή στα 100. Μπορεί νάσαι και ζωντανός/νεκρός από τα 10 σου, το θέμα είναι 
να πεθάνεις όσο γίνεται λιγότερο ανώδυνα και να μη μαρτυράς την ώρα και τη στιγμή που γεννήθηκες, κάθε στιγμή!

Όσο για τη φίλη σου υποχόνδρια την έκαναν άλλοι λόγοι.. κι ευτυχώς μάλλον που με την υγιεινή διατροφή, η καημενούλα έβρισκε μια διέξοδο στην έτσι κι αλλιώς μίζερη ζωή της.

Το τραγικό γεγονός βέβαια με τον κυριούλη, που πήγε από καρκίνο.. σαν μεμονωμένο περιστατικό δεν λέει και τίποτα, αλλά παραδέξου μόνο, εκτός των άλλων.. ότι η ντομάτα η μεταλλαγμένη
καμία σχέση δεν έχει σε γεύση και άρωμα με τη βιολογική, άσε που ίσως ο ανθρωπάκος νάχε πάει τελικά και νωρίτερα, αν δεν ήταν τόσο ευαισθητοποιημένος..

" Φύσις, νόσων ιατρός " Ιπποκράτης

----------


## kerasi

μαρκελα μου μακαρι να ναι ετσι. Δυστυχως οι βιομηχανιες τροφιμων μας εχουν κανει δεσμιους με αυτες τις εξαρτησεις. Το τι βλεπω στο σουπερ μαρκετ να βαζει ο κοσμος στα καροτσια δεν περιγραφεται. Ολη τη σαβουρα, χωρις σκεψη καθολου. Το πηρα αποφαση ομως και λεω να το κρατησω γιατι πιστευω θα μου δωσει αλλο επιπεδο υγειας και ευεξιας. Νιωθω επισης μια διψα στο φαρυγγα ενω πινω πολυ νερο και νιωθω το στομαχι σαν διογκωμενο ενω τρωω νορμαλ ποσοτητες. Πιστευω να ναι λογω της αλλαγης. Νιωθω δηλαδη συμπτωματα οπως αυτα του (προ)διαβητη και με ανησυχει, πιστευω ομως να φυγουν. 

Σκεφτομαι βεβαια οτι εδω και χρονια καθε μερα ετρωγα μια σοκολατα ή ενα γλυκο και πραγματικα απορω πως δεν εχω παθει προβλημα υγειας. Ευτυχως δεν καπνιζω, δεν πινω αλκοολ, δεν τρωω φαστ φουντ, πατατακια, γαριδακια, κοκκινα κρεατα, τηγανητα,βουτυρα,αναψυκτικ α κλπ απο παιδι. Δεν ξερω πως την ειχα δει και το εκανα. Ισως αυτο με σωζει. Μονο με τη σοκολατα εχω το θεμα και με εκνευριζει αυτος ο εθισμος.Να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο αν το ξερεις, για ποιο λογο εχουν επικρατησει στη διατροφη μας τα λευκα προιοντα ενω εχουν εξωστρακιστει τα ολικης αλεσεως? Ισα ισα που τα λευκα θελουν κι αλλη επεξεργασια οποτε θα πρεπε να ναι και ακριβοτερα, στην πραξη ομως ισχυει το αναποδο. Ρωτησα τον παππου μου και μου λεει οτι οταν ηταν μικρος στο χωριο, ετρωγαν τα παντα ολικης απο το αλευρι που εβγαζαν. Αργοτερα επικρατησαν τα λευκα.

----------


## μαρκελα

> μαρκελα μου μακαρι να ναι ετσι. Δυστυχως οι βιομηχανιες τροφιμων μας εχουν κανει δεσμιους με αυτες τις εξαρτησεις. Το τι βλεπω στο σουπερ μαρκετ να βαζει ο κοσμος στα καροτσια δεν περιγραφεται. Ολη τη σαβουρα, χωρις σκεψη καθολου. Το πηρα αποφαση ομως και λεω να το κρατησω γιατι πιστευω θα μου δωσει αλλο επιπεδο υγειας και ευεξιας. Νιωθω επισης μια διψα στο φαρυγγα ενω πινω πολυ νερο και νιωθω το στομαχι σαν διογκωμενο ενω τρωω νορμαλ ποσοτητες. Πιστευω να ναι λογω της αλλαγης. Νιωθω δηλαδη συμπτωματα οπως αυτα του (προ)διαβητη και με ανησυχει, πιστευω ομως να φυγουν. 
> 
> Σκεφτομαι βεβαια οτι εδω και χρονια καθε μερα ετρωγα μια σοκολατα ή ενα γλυκο και πραγματικα απορω πως δεν εχω παθει προβλημα υγειας. Ευτυχως δεν καπνιζω, δεν πινω αλκοολ, δεν τρωω φαστ φουντ, πατατακια, γαριδακια, κοκκινα κρεατα, τηγανητα,βουτυρα,αναψυκτικ α κλπ απο παιδι. Δεν ξερω πως την ειχα δει και το εκανα. Μονο με τη σοκολατα εχω το θεμα και με εκνευριζει αυτος ο εθισμος.Να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο αν το ξερεις, για ποιο λογο εχουν επικρατησει στη διατροφη μας τα λευκα προιοντα ενω εχουν εξωστρακιστει τα ολικης αλεσεως? Ισα ισα που τα λευκα θελουν κι αλλη επεξεργασια οποτε θα πρεπε να ναι και ακριβοτερα, στην πραξη ομως ισχυει το αναποδο. Ρωτησα τον παππου μου και μου λεει οτι οταν ηταν μικρος στο χωριο, ετρωγαν τα παντα ολικης απο το αλευρι που εβγαζαν. Αργοτερα επικρατησαν τα λευκα.


Ο αείμνηστος δρ. Π. Κουμεντάκης έλεγε για τα περισσότερα προϊόντα του σούπερ.. ότι ταϊζουν τον κόσμο δυστυχώς σκουπιδοτροφές! 
Όλ' αυτά τα συμπτώματα είναι φυσιολογικά.. Όμως ρε συ, αφού δεν είχες πρόβλημα, το να φας και λίγο σοκολάτα, δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό.
Σίγουρα, θα νιώσεις καλύτερα, ακόμα και με μικρές αλλαγές στη διατροφή από άποψη ενέργειας! Δεν είν' ανάγκη αμέσως να τα κάνεις όλα μαζί. 

Μια άποψη είναι, ότι το άσπρο ραφιναρισμένο αλεύρι και τα όλα τα παράγωγά του, με τα βελτιωτικά, συντηρητικά κ.λπ. 
επικράτησαν όπως καταλαβαίνεις λόγω κέρδους και για να μας αρρωσταίνουν. λολ!

----------


## kerasi

Λογω κερδους τι εννοεις? Ισα ισα το ολικης επρεπε να ναι φθηνοτερο γτ δεν παει σε επομενο σταδιο αποφλοιωσης. Ενας λογος που εχω ακουσει ειναι η εμφανιση. Πολλα ατομα δε μπορουν να φανε μαυρα. Εξ ου και η φραση μαυρα σου μακαρονια...! Αλλα δε μου φαινεται ικανος λογος.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Λογω κερδους τι εννοεις? Ισα ισα το ολικης επρεπε να ναι φθηνοτερο γτ δεν παει σε επομενο σταδιο αποφλοιωσης. Ενας λογος που εχω ακουσει ειναι η εμφανιση. Πολλα ατομα δε μπορουν να φανε μαυρα. Εξ ου και η φραση μαυρα σου μακαρονια...! Αλλα δε μου φαινεται ικανος λογος.


Η όλη επεξεργασία μέχρι να καταλήξει μια νεκρή τροφή, είναι γιατί όπως λες, αυτό έμαθαν τον κόσμο να τρώει, αλλά και να καταναλώνει σε ποσότητες, επειδή δεν σε χορταίνει, γιατί
στερείται απ' όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά, σε σχέση με το ολικής που με μια μικρή ποσότητα χορταίνεις και σε "κρατάει". Κοίτα, σε μια αυστηρή διατροφή το ψωμί δεν είν' απαραίτητο, δλδ ούτε το ολικής.
Και τα προϊόντα ολικής άλεσης, είναι καλύτερα να τ' αντικαταστήσεις με ρύζι μαύρο αναποφλοίωτο. Τώρα, αυτά όλα είναι δύσκολα.. οπότε κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς..

----------


## Lou!

μαρκέλα σε αυτό που συμφωνώ είναι ότι αν κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει υγειεινή διατροφή χωρίς να πολυκαταπιέζεται, στατιστικά είναι καλό. όχι ότι είναι εγγυηση, ακόμα και καρκίνο μπορεί να πάθει, αλλά στατιστικά βελτιώνει τις πιθανότητες.

και η βιολογική ντομάτα μπορεί να είναι πιο νόστιμη, δεν ξέρω, δεν τα παρακολουθώ, κάποιες ντομάτες που τρώω είναι πιο νοστιμες από άλλες, τώρα αν είναι βιολογικές δεν το ξέρω.

από εκεί και πέρα γενικότερα έχουμε διαφορετική κοσμοαντίληψη και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πολύ διαφορετικά βιώματα, τα οποία ουσιαστικά υποστηρίζουν την κοσμοαντίληψη του κάθε ανθρώπου, οπότε είναι λογικό κάποια πράγματα που αληθεύουν μέσα στον δικό σου βιωματικό/υπαρξιακό ορίζοντα να μην αληθεύουν στον δικό μου, και το ανάποδο.

----------


## Lou!

> Η όλη επεξεργασία μέχρι να καταλήξει μια νεκρή τροφή, είναι γιατί όπως λες, αυτό έμαθαν τον κόσμο να τρώει, αλλά και να καταναλώνει σε ποσότητες, επειδή δεν σε χορταίνει, γιατί
> στερείται απ' όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά, σε σχέση με το ολικής που με μια μικρή ποσότητα χορταίνεις και σε "κρατάει". Κοίτα, σε μια αυστηρή διατροφή το ψωμί δεν είν' απαραίτητο, δλδ ούτε το ολικής.
> Και τα προϊόντα ολικής άλεσης, είναι καλύτερα να τ' αντικαταστήσεις με ρύζι μαύρο αναποφλοίωτο. Τώρα, αυτά όλα είναι δύσκολα.. οπότε κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς..


και για να το πάω ακόμα παραπέρα:

οι ασκητές άγιοι της ορθόδοξης παράδοσης επίσης, έχουν και τη νηστεία, που στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει ολική αποχή από το φαγητό. [νηστεία και νηστικός έχουν την ίδια ετυμολογική ρίζα].
[λανθασμένα ο κόσμος νομίζει ότι νηστεία σημαίνει να τρώει κανείς τα "νηστίσιμα"]

αυτό το κάνουν για να αποκόπτονται από το σώμα και από όλες τις έγνοιες του σώματος και να δίνουν έμφαση στο πνεύμα, στην εσωτερική ζωή και στην προσευχή που είναι η ζωντανή κονωνία με το Θεό.
η νηστεία βοηθάει στην αίσθηση αποκοπής από το σώμα και δυναμωνει την ένταση της σχέσης με το Θεό.

αυτά βέβαια είναι για ακόμα πιο προχωρημένους! και αληθεύουν μόνο μέσα σε συγκεκριμένους υπαρξιακούς ορίζοντες, δηλ μόνο ένας άνθρωπος που έχει ζωντανή σχέση με το Θεό μπορεί να θέλει να κάνει νηστεία. για όλους τους υπόλοιπους μια τέτοια νηστεία [κάποιες ημέρες νηστεύουν ακόμα και το νερό] θα φαίνεται σίγουρα ανοησία.

----------


## μαρκελα

> και για να το πάω ακόμα παραπέρα:
> 
> οι ασκητές άγιοι της ορθόδοξης παράδοσης επίσης, έχουν και τη νηστεία, που στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει *ολική αποχή από το φαγητό*..


Κοίτα, έτσι όπως το θέτεις πρόκειται για ασιτία.. δηλ. κι οι ασκητές εκτός από τις νηστείες, το υπόλοιπο διάστημα τρώνε σχεδόν κανονικά π.χ. στο Άγιο Όρος τρώνε ψάρι κι όχι κρέατα.. 
Και τρώνε κυρίως απ' όσα παράγουν οι ίδιοι βιολογικά όπως φρούτα, λαχανικά, όσπρια κ.λπ. γι' αυτό κι εκεί από επίσημα στοιχεία, τα ποσοστά ασθενειών είναι χαμηλά.

----------


## μαρκελα

> και για να το πάω ακόμα παραπέρα:
> 
> οι ασκητές άγιοι της ορθόδοξης παράδοσης επίσης, έχουν και τη νηστεία, που στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει ολική αποχή από το φαγητό. [νηστεία και νηστικός έχουν την ίδια ετυμολογική ρίζα].
> [λανθασμένα ο κόσμος νομίζει ότι νηστεία σημαίνει να τρώει κανείς τα "νηστίσιμα"]
> 
> Νηστείες, όπως είναι γνωστό δεν έχει μόνο ο χριστιανισμός, αλλά κι άλλες θρησκείες π.χ. οι μωαμεθανοί δεν τρώνε γουρούνια, οι ινδουιστές αγελάδες.. εμείς εδώ τώρα τρώμε και τα άλογα και τα γαϊδούρια, όταν γεράσουν κι ειδικά όταν αρρωστήσουν, γιατί φαίνεται είναι πιό νόστιμα.. :ρ Το αναφέρα, γιατί είναι το άλλο άκρο της απόλυτης νηστείας.
> 
> αυτό το κάνουν για να αποκόπτονται από το σώμα και από όλες τις έγνοιες του σώματος και να δίνουν έμφαση στο πνεύμα, στην εσωτερική ζωή και στην προσευχή που είναι η ζωντανή κονωνία με το Θεό.
> η νηστεία βοηθάει στην αίσθηση αποκοπής από το σώμα και δυναμωνει την ένταση της σχέσης με το Θεό.
> ...


Κι εγώ πιστεύω, πως όλ' αυτά είναι για πιό προχωρημένους.. Δεν λένε τυχαία ότι είναι " βαριά η καλογερική " :ρ 
Κοίτα, κατά την γνώμη μου, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εύστοχο να λέμε αν είν' αληθινά ή όχι. 
Πάντως, μακάρι να ξέραμε να τρώμε!.. Γιατί δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουμε.. Σίγουρα θάχαμε λιγότερα προβλήματα υγείας.. Αυτό τουλάχιστον δεν το αμφισβητεί κανείς. 
Το ίδιο ισχύει ακόμα κι αν εφαρμόζαμε τις νηστείες της θρησκείας μας. 

Κι όσο γι' αυτό που λες τελευταία, για την αποχή ακόμα κι απ' το νερό και γι' αυτό υπάρχει μια ερμηνεία, ότι δλδ μ' αυτό τον τρόπο αφήνουν τα όργανα του σώματος να ξεκουραστούν 
εντελώς από την πεπτική λειτουργία. Είναι κι αυτό μέρος της θεραπευτικής διαδικασίας. Βέβαια, οι ασκητές το λέει κι η λέξη είναι σε μόνιμη άσκηση, για να 
πετύχουν με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο την επικοινωνία με το θείο.

Υ.Γ χαχαχα εμείς Lou! ούτε την επικοινωνία με τον εαυτό μας δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε, παρά τα όσα "καλούδια" μας σερβίρουν!.. :ρ

----------


## μαρκελα

> Λογω κερδους τι εννοεις? Ισα ισα το ολικης επρεπε να ναι φθηνοτερο γτ δεν παει σε επομενο σταδιο αποφλοιωσης. Ενας λογος που εχω ακουσει ειναι η εμφανιση. Πολλα ατομα δε μπορουν να φανε μαυρα. Εξ ου και η φραση μαυρα σου μακαρονια...! Αλλα δε μου φαινεται ικανος λογος.


Κεράσι, επανήλθα στο θέμα, γιατί μόλις γύρισα κι από ένα παραδοσιακό μύλο, εδώ στη περιοχή μου, απ' όπου κι εγώ προμηθεύομαι σε πολύ καλύτερη τιμή και 
χωρίς συντηρητικά φρεσκοαλεσμένο αλεύρι και με την ευκαιρία ρώτησα σχετικά πάνω σ' αυτό, που συζητήσαμε, για να πάρω και την άποψη του μυλωνά.
Βέβαια, η διαφορά είναι ότι το αλεύρι ολικής εκεί, έχει την ίδια τιμή με τ' άλλα αλεύρια, άσχετα αν στο ράφι του σούπερ μάρκετ το μαύρο αλεύρι είναι ακριβότερο..
Η απάντηση, που πήρα είναι ότι το στάδιο αποφλοίωσης, δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο παρά ένα εξάρτημα/κόσκινο, από όπου περνάει το αλεύρι στη τελική φάση 
του αλέσματος κι εκεί αποχωρίζεται το πίτουρο, ό,τι πολυτιμότερο δηλ. που ή το πετάνε ή το προορίζουν για ζωοτροφές.. Έλεος!..και χωρίς να επιβαρύνεται το κόστος άλεσης. 
Το πιό ενδιαφέρον όμως που μου είπε κι αυτός, είναι ότι το ολικής τελικά θάπρεπε νάναι φτηνότερο, γιατί και το πίτουρο, που περιέχει κατά την δική του γνώμη
και λόγω άγνοιας φυσικά, το πουλάνε για αισχρό κέρδος σαν αλεύρι, ενώ είναι μόνο ένα άχρηστο υποπροϊόν. Κι εδώ λέμε, έλεος πιά!

Μάλλον δικαιώνομαι, ότι τελικά όλα γίνονται μόνο για το κέρδος και για να τρώει ο άνθρωπος σήμερα σαβούρα και μόνο και ό,τι το αγνό να το ακριβοπληρώνει!

----------


## kerasi

4η μερα σημερα χωρις γλυκα και σοκολατες και νιωθω μια χαρα. Πιστευω τα οποια συμπτωματα να υποχωρησουν. Αλλα αυτες τις 3 μερες τα ειδα ολα! Λενε οτι θελει 5 μερες η απεξαρτηση απο τη ζαχαρη. Λιγο μου φαινεται αλλα θα το προσπαθησω. Ξεκιναω και την αεροβια ασκηση γτ ως τωρα δεν εκανα επειδη δεν ηθελα να χανω θερμιδες αλλα τελικα βοηθαει. Xωρια το οικονομικο οφελος.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ..λογικό κάποια πράγματα που αληθεύουν μέσα στον δικό σου βιωματικό/υπαρξιακό ορίζοντα να μην αληθεύουν στον δικό μου, και το ανάποδο.


Ναι σίγουρα, οι αλήθειες είναι πολλές, μόνο ο αέρας που αναπνέουμε είναι ένας κάποιες από τις αιτίες/λύσεις, που υιοθετούμε, ευθύνονται και για τα προβλήματά μας. 
Μόνο που αν δεν είσαι μέρος της κατάλληλης λύσης, γίνεσαι μέρος του προβλήματος. Έτσι και χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε όμως, γινόμαστε γραναζάκι του συστήματος..
Π.χ. είναι αλήθεια και οδυνηρή πραγματικότητα, ότι μας τάϊσαν ποικιλοτρόπως αλογίσιο κρέας. Η αιτία όμως, δεν μπορεί να είναι ότι "δεν βαριέσαι και
τί έγινε μωρέ, σάμπως κρέας δεν είναι κι αυτό?.." γιατί τότε εθελοτυφλούμε, τη στιγμή, που η πραγματική αιτία είναι το παράνομο κέρδος, σε βάρος 
της υγείας του κόσμου, που αν ήξερε πως και τι να τρώει, θα έφτανε να ελέγχει και τι του σερβίρουν στο πιάτο.. Κι είναι αισχρό, να σ' αρρωσταίνουν σκόπιμα..
Και δεν πρέπει να υποτιμάμε καθόλου την αξία της διατροφής, γιατί είναι κι αιτία όλων των ασθενειών και των ψυχολογικών! Κι αν λάβουμε σοβαρά υπόψη, 
ότι οι περισσότερες τροφές, που έχουμε σήμερα στη διάθεσή μας είναι για τις χωματερές, τότε εξηγείται κατά κάποιο τρόπο το χάλι κι η κατάντιά μας.. 

Υ.Γ. χαχαχα θα μου πεις, εδώ που μας φτάσανε, όσα λιγότερα ξέρεις, τόσο το καλύτερο για σένα!.. :ρ 





> 4η μερα σημερα χωρις γλυκα και σοκολατες και νιωθω μια χαρα. Πιστευω τα οποια συμπτωματα να υποχωρησουν. Αλλα αυτες τις 3 μερες τα ειδα ολα! Λενε οτι θελει 5 μερες η απεξαρτηση απο τη ζαχαρη. Λιγο μου φαινεται αλλα θα το προσπαθησω. Ξεκιναω και την αεροβια ασκηση γτ ως τωρα δεν εκανα επειδη δεν ηθελα να χανω θερμιδες αλλα τελικα βοηθαει. Xωρια το οικονομικο οφελος.


Κεράσι και μένα μου φαίνεται λίγο.. και πιστεύω, ότι πάντα θα χρειάζεται να προσέχουμε.. αλλά το καλύτερο είναι να μη γινόμαστε κι ακραίοι.
Όσον αφορά τώρα τα συμπτώματα, θα υποχωρήσουν σίγουρα. Η συνήθεια βλέπεις, γίνεται δεύτερη φύση και προσπαθεί να σε "γυρίσει" σ' ό,τι της ήταν οικείο.
Διάβαζε διάφορα.. για να ενισχύεσαι και να δυναμώνεις στην προσπάθειά σου.. και στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχει σίγουρα αρκετό υλικό.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Κεράσι δοκίμασες να τα κάνεις μόνος σου??Το χεις το θέμα?Αν ναι,πες μου να σου πω καποια ''μυστικά'' ώστε να μη νιώθεις ενοχές...!!!

----------


## kerasi

Τα καταφερα ναι. Δεν ειναι οι ενοχες το προβλημα, η ζαχαρη ειναι το προβλημα. Οι πρωτες μερες ειναι δυσκολες. Μετα το κοντρολαρεις το θεμα. Ειδικα οι πρωτες 2 μερες ομως ειναι σκοτωμα. Ενδεικτικο οτι η ζαχαρη προκαλει εθισμο. Αλλιως θα μπορουσε ο καθενας αμεσα να μην ξαναφαει γλυκο. Δε τα σταματησα τελειως, αλλα τωρα το ελεγχω εγω το πραγμα, δε νιωθω σουγκαρ κρειβιν. Ειχα παρακολουθησει μια ομιλια ενος χημικου στην αθηνα που ελεγε μια πολυ ενδιαφερουσα σκεψη. Δηλητηριο ονομαζουμε μια ουσια που επιφερει γρηγορα το θανατο. Αν ομως μας ελεγαν οτι η ταδε ουσια σε σκοτωνει μετα απο 30 χρονια ας πουμε, δε θα χαμε τοσο προβλημα. Σταματηστε λοιπον τη ζαχαρη και τα παραγωγα της. Ειναι απ τα μεγαλυτερα δηλητηρια, περισσοτερο και απ το λιπος. 
Πες ομως και συ ντουβρου τι εχεις σκεφτει.

----------


## KOSTAS.

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να χρησημοποιής τη στέβια αντι ζάχαρη?

----------


## kerasi

Δεν ειναι το προβλημα οτι βαζω ζαχαρη στον καφε οποτε να βαλω στεβια, γτ δεν πινω ποτε καφε. Και γενικως τα υποκαταστατα της ζαχαρης εχουν ενοχοποιηθει κι αυτα. Για τη στεβια δε το χω ψαξει γτ δε με πολυενδιαφερει. Απλα καθε μερα εδω κ καιρο, τρωω ενα μικρο γλυκο, συνηθως μια σοκολατα υγειας, ενα παγωτακι, μια παστα, κατι τετοιο, οπως καποιοι πινουν κοκακολες καθε μερα. Και αποφασισα οτι πρεπει να παρω τον ελεγχο εγω και να επιλεγω τι θα φαω, ποτε θα το φαω και ποσο. Και αμεσως ειδα διαφορα. Ειναι η μονη ατασθαλεια στη διατροφη.

Αν γνωριζεις τι παιζεται με τη στεβια γραψε.

----------


## KOSTAS.

Μπράβο σου που εχεις μπορέσει να βάλεις όρια. σου ευχομε να συνεχίσεις ετσι και να νιόσεις ελεύθερη. Είναι καλο που τρως εστο και λίγο καθημερινά. Απο προσοπική εμπειρία σου προτήνω να συνεχίσεις να τρως λίγα γλυκά ακόμα και αν κάπια στιγμή νιόσεις πος δεν το έχεις ανάγκη. Δεν έφαγα για 1 χρονο ουτε σοκολατάκι και μου γύρησε μπούμερανγκ με μεγάλες καταναλώσεις για μεγάλω διάστημα.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Βασικά κι εγώ είμαι κατά σε οποιοδήποτε ''υποκατάστατο'' ζαχαρης που προτείνουν πολλοί.Είτε είναι στερεό,είτε υγρό...Αλλο θέμα αυτό.Κεράσι εννοούσα κατα κάποιο τρόπο,να φτιάχνεις εσυ αυτά που θέλεις να φας για να ξέρεις τι ακριβώς τρως.Πως να σου το εξηγήσω,συγγνώμη αμα βγω από το θέμα.Στη ζαχοροπλαστική,σε σχέση με τη μαγειρική,πρέπει να είσαι 100% στις ποσότητες.Με γραμμάρια.Οπότε ένα γλυκο που θα φας έξω,θα είναι συγκεκριμενο.Μιλάμε για ενα ''μεσο'' ζαχαροπλαστείο έτσι?Αυτό που σου λεω εγώ,είναι να προσπαθήσεις εσύ να κάνεις καποια πραγματα στο σπίτι σου αλλά να περιορίζεις την ζάχαρη και να δίνεις την γεύση αλλού.Θα παραμένει γλυκό αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι θα το περιορίσουμε σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Πω το μπέρδεψα πολυ,θα σου πω άλλο παραδειγμα.Έστω οτι εγώ κι εσύ ειμαστε σε δίαιτα και σήμερα θα τη χαλάσουμε κι αποφασίζουμε να φάμε γύρο (σουβλάκι που το λένε στην Αθήνα :P ).Eσυ το τρως με μαγιονέζα,πατάτες,πίτα και κόλα....κι εγώ διαλέγω αραβικη,τζατζίκι και χυμό....και οι 2 τρώμε και χαλάμε την δίαιτα αλλά στην ουσία δεν έχει καμία σχέση αυτό που έφαγα εγώ με αυτό που έφαγες εσύ.Δηλαδή ενα απλό παράδειγμα,η μαγιονέζα ειναι 100% λάδι ενω το τζατζίκι γιαούρτι....Καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω?Οτι αν δε νιώθεις οτι πρέπει να παρεις συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα ζάχαρης τη μέρα,τότε σίγουρα μπορείς να τρως καποια γλυκά αλλά σίγουρα αυτα που θα σε βοηθήσουν να ελλατώσεις την ζάχαρη.Απλά πρεπει να μου πεις πάνω κάτω αν μπορείς να το κάνεις κι τι τρως σε γενικές γραμμές για να σου πω μερικά πράγματα.Επισης αυτό που λες για τον εθισμό είναι πολύ σωστό και γνωστό.Εγώ για παράδειγμα είμαι εθισμένος στην καφεινη κι επινα πολλούς την μέρα ...και εννοείτε ΦΡΑΠΕΕΕΕΕΕ...χειμώνα καλοκαίρι...Τωρα τους έχω ελλατώσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό,στην αρχή με ντεκαφ και όλα πήραν τον δρομο τους.Συνεχίζω να πίνω αλλά άλλο 2-3 τη μέρα κι άλλο 10...Αυτό εννοώ να το περιορίσουμε :) Αλλά μου είπες οτι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο,μπράβο σου...Εχετε στο μυαλό σου αυτό που σου είπα αν δε σε μπέρδεψα :)

----------


## kerasi

Λοιπον παιδια, θελω να μου προτεινεται ιδεες για σνακ, για ενδιαμεσα δηλαδη φαγωσιμα, οχι για φαγητα για κυριο γευμα.

----------


## Lena01

> Λοιπον παιδια, θελω να μου προτεινεται ιδεες για σνακ, για ενδιαμεσα δηλαδη φαγωσιμα, οχι για φαγητα για κυριο γευμα.


- φρούτα (μήλα, μπανάνα, κλπ)
- ξηροί καρποί (πχ αμύγδαλα αλλά τα μετράς, το πολύ ως 10 γιατί μετά παχαίνεις..., )
- 2-3 κρακεράκια ολικής, ρυζογκροφρέτες
- 2-3 αποξηραμένα δαμάσκηνα αν έχεις μεγάλη όρεξη για κάτι πολύ γλυκό
- τοστ με ψωμί ολικής, τυρί light και γαλοπούλα βραστή
- γάλα, χυμοί, τσάι

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα φιλη μου πιστευω οτι επειδη εχω το ιδιο προβλημα ειναι κατι που δεν λυνεται ευκολα,ισως αν δοκιμαζες να φας κατι αλλο γλυκο οπως γαλακτομπουρεκο λουκουμαδες με μελι η κανταιφι,ειναι ενθαρυντικο οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα με το βαρος σου σε σημειο να πρεπει να χασεις κιλα για να μην κινδυνευει η υγεια σου

----------


## Macgyver

Παιδια εχετε δοκιμασει σοκολατα απο χαρουπι ? θα παθετε πλακα , μην παει ο νους σας στην κατοχη ( ! ) ειναι νοστιμοτατη , την πουλανε Πανεπιστημιου 56 .

----------


## deleted-member141015

Γενικά τα προϊόντα από χαρούπι είναι τέλεια! Εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ τα κουλουράκια και τα παξιμαδάκια. Το χαρούπι είναι και μια τροφή ιδιαίτερα πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά και το είχαμε αναξιοποίητο μέχρι πρόσφατα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Γενικά τα προϊόντα από χαρούπι είναι τέλεια! Εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ τα κουλουράκια και τα παξιμαδάκια. Το χαρούπι είναι και μια τροφή ιδιαίτερα πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά και το είχαμε αναξιοποίητο μέχρι πρόσφατα...


Μπραβο ρε Μαρινα , ξερεις να τρως . Τα χαρουποπροιοντα τανακαλυψα το 1990 , σε εκθεση υγιεινων τροφων . Και χθες ειχες δικιο στην ενοτητα που ελεγες οτι δεν ειναι καθολου σωστη συμβουλη ' πρωτα περιμενε να σαγαπησουν κ μετα ναγαπησεις κ εσυ ' .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μονο που αποφευγω ειναι τις σοκολατες γιατι πειραζουν πολυ τα δοντια ιδικα οταν φας δεκα συνεχομενα

----------


## Macgyver

> το μονο που αποφευγω ειναι τις σοκολατες γιατι πειραζουν πολυ τα δοντια ιδικα οταν φας δεκα συνεχομενα


Aλεξανδρε , η κουβεντα ειναι για τις σοκολατες που τρωει ο kerasi , κ του ψαχνουμε λυση!!!!!!! Αληθεια , μπορεις να φας δεκα ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Aλεξανδρε , η κουβεντα ειναι για τις σοκολατες που τρωει ο kerasi , κ του ψαχνουμε λυση!!!!!!! Αληθεια , μπορεις να φας δεκα ?


 δε θα το επιχηρισω μετα πρεπει να ετοιμαστω για τη καρεκλα με το μπλακεντεκερ θα εχει κανει πλουσιους τους οδοντιατρους ο κερασης

----------


## Macgyver

> δε θα το επιχηρισω μετα πρεπει να ετοιμαστω για τη καρεκλα με το μπλακεντεκερ θα εχει κανει πλουσιους τους οδοντιατρους ο κερασης


Eχεις πλακα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Φιλομαθής

> Λοιπον παιδια, θετω εδω ενα θεμα μηπως καποιος εχει καποια καλη σκεψη που μπορει να φανει χρησιμη. Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι τρωω αρκετα γλυκα, για την ακριβεια το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν περναει ουτε μια μερα χωρις να φαω εστω και λιγο. Οταν λεω γλυκο εννοω κυριως σοκολατοειδη, δηλαδη σοκολατες, παστες και παγωτο. Ειναι η μονη ατασθαλεια που διατηρω στη διατροφη μου, ευτυχως δεν καπνιζω, δεν τρωω φαστ φουντ, δεν πινω, δεν τρωω τηγανια, ασκουμαι συστηματικα αεροβια και με σε γυμναστηριο. 
> 
> Θελω ομως σαν επιδορπιο ή στα ενδιαμεσα μεσα στην ημερα, να φαω λιγη σοκολατα και αυτη η συνηθεια υπαρχει για πολλα χρονια τωρα. Εχω σκεφτει αν οφειλεται σε ψυχολογικα αιτια, αν υπαρχει εθισμος στον εγκεφαλο ή αν ειναι θεμα συνηθειας. Ισως να ναι και αλλοι παραγοντες. Δεν εχω θεμα βαρους ουτε και καποιο αλλο θεμα υγειας. Οι εξετασεις αιματος που εχω κανει ολα αυτα τα χρονια βγαινουν αριστες. 
> 
> Με ενοχλει ομως περαν του θεματος υγειας αυτος ο εθισμος. Εχω δοκιμασει να το κοψω μαχαιρι αλλα δεν αντεχω πολλες μερες. Εχω δοκιμασει να το μειωνω σταδιακα, τα καταφερνω και μετα απο ενα διαστημα επανερχομαι. Το μονο που εχω κανει τα τελευταια χρονια ειναι να τρωω μαυρη σοκολατα υγειας αντι για παστες. Τι σκεπτεστε λοιπον? Υπαρχει κατι που θα μπορουσα να κανω?



Αντιμετώπιζα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μάλιστα αρκετά ποιο έντονα , αυτό που αντιλήφθηκα ως εξήγηση για την δική μου περίπτωση , ήταν ένας τρόπος του οργανισμού με την συγκεκριμένη απόλαυση να αποκαταστήσει την απουσιάζουσα ικανοποίηση !
Η λύση ; Να αλλάξω σταδιακά τρόπο αντίληψης , και να αντλώ όλο και περισσότερη ικανοποίηση από την ημέρα μου , καθώς η θέση της τροφής στην ζωή , είναι να μας δίνει την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια , και τα σωστά θρεπτικά συστατικά , και όχι να έχει πρωτεύοντα στόχο την απόλαυση !

----------

